# 'cause if your love was all I had..



## mzreyes (Oct 22, 2007)

In this life, that would be enough until the end of time.. mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... I am sooo lovin' the version of that song with Beyonce in it. UGH! Straight up baby-making music right there. HA! anyway.. Here's a couple FOTDs. I've been MIA, but ya know.. work, school, work, and a photoshoot here and there are my first priorities (not in that particular order. lol)










face: powder, concealor, dark msf, blushbaby/peachiness duo, glissade msf?
eyes: chartru paint, juxt, swimming, humid, carbon, llama eyeshadows, vanilla pigment, blacktrack and new weed f/l, lashes
lips: subculture l/p, blankety l/s










face: powder, concealor, dark msf, margin and dollymix blushes
eyes: gesso, teal blue, stormwatch, carbon, romp, and llama eyeshadows, blacktrack and richground f/l, lashes
lips: overrich and out to shock l/s


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks great, as usual. You're such an inspiration.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 22, 2007)

ohhh pretty!!! i love them both...but then again i've never seen one of ur looks i didnt love... nd i love that song too


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 22, 2007)

So, so pretty. I think Gesso is now on my "must have" list.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mscuppycakes: it's a little chalky, I had to really pile it on there. lol.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_So, so pretty. I think Gesso is now on my "must have" list._

 
Glad I'm not the only one thinking that....


----------



## nunu (Oct 22, 2007)

i love this!!! 
i love all of ur looks! you are an inspiration to me!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 22, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 22, 2007)

I love love love the second one. I'm so glad when I see threads posted by you


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, you have such talent girl!!! Seriously, i love all your FOTDs but the 2nd look you posted here is just AMAZING!!!! You are just beautiful girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, off topic but... Hows the tat coming along?? Have you had more added to it?? I just love it & cant wait to see what your doing with it!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree!  The 2nd one is HOT!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 22, 2007)

You are so beautiful!  Great job as always!


----------



## sora (Oct 22, 2007)

wow
i love the second look, smokin hot


----------



## missjaclynrose (Oct 22, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

hot hot hot


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 22, 2007)

*~*Another hottt one!!!! Gorgeous!!*~*


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 23, 2007)

luv, luv...always superior work!!!


----------



## user46 (Oct 23, 2007)

omg, love beyonce. and love that song. and love ur look, lol


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 23, 2007)

love the second look! overrich and out to shock look really pretty together!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 23, 2007)

Luv the 2nd look!


----------



## gohgoomah (Oct 23, 2007)

woman! you've got the sexiest lips ever!!! xD you're gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm speechless!!!! GORGEOUUUUUUS!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 23, 2007)

Both looks are too gorgeous, you look incredible.


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 23, 2007)

really like the 2nd fotd!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 23, 2007)

Stunning looks as always!


----------



## Jot (Oct 23, 2007)

really hot


----------



## Jayne (Oct 23, 2007)

prettyyyy !! 
I really like the 2nd look too


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 23, 2007)

beautiful looks! i always love the combos you come up with =)


----------



## entipy (Oct 23, 2007)

Pretty! I love the color on your lower lashline.


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 23, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## macface (Oct 23, 2007)

Hella pretty.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 23, 2007)

I looooovee you all


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2007)

both looks look awesome!


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2007)

Love'em both


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 23, 2007)

more please!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 24, 2007)

LOVE these, but everything you do is gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 24, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JoyZz (Oct 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## amietron (Oct 28, 2007)

What's the bronzey color on the bottom? It's so pretty.


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 28, 2007)

AMAZiNG <3


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Amietron: it is richground fluidline with romp e/s patted on top


----------



## sparklingmuse (Dec 17, 2007)

i love the 2nd look! can you do a step by step tutorial of it?! thanks!


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 17, 2007)

wow your skin is flawless! so pretty.


----------



## fingie (Dec 17, 2007)

This look is hot!


----------

